# Instructions for making your Bear



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Not sure if this is going to work. I'm trying to attach a file with photographic instruction to help when it comes to create your bear.

Please don't print these instruction off unless you have plenty of printer ink available  It would probably be best if you bookmark this thread and read direction from your PC


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Love these instructions. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Pat, THANK YOU for posting these wonderful instructions. I now know why my bears do not look like yours. Such great instructions. Just Wonderful.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Pat, THANK YOU for posting these wonderful instructions. I now know why my bears do not look like yours. Such great instructions. Just Wonderful.


Should have done it sooner, sorry angel, just took a lot of time to get them right, sew up the bear and make the file. I'm not very computer savy so everything technical is a bit of a struggle for me  #2 son said I could have made it better, but hey at least they are there lol!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Pat, not to worry. I bet we all could figure out how to put them together. Just not as nice as yours are. Now we all know. 
As to #2 Son, all I can say is, OK Smarty, why don't you show me. 
I had to take computer program when I went back to school about 10 years ago. Things have changed so much that I need to read and learn more about them all the time. It is ok for someone to say you could have done it this way, but, you got the job done and it is wonderful. I think you did great.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless for saying that Deb, I hope the instructions are easy to follow and they encourage more folk to make bears! We have to rule the world you know


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Bless for saying that Deb, I hope the instructions are easy to follow and they encourage more folk to make bears! We have to rule the world you know


They are easy to follow. I have not wanted to make toys after I made a few that looked more like worn out dog chew toys. Your pattern and now these instructions have given me a major chance at finishing a wonderful fun friend. Hug bear was done in eyelash yarn but my Need a Hug is not. Wait till you see. I did some fun effects with her. You gave me this edge..
Now I just have to keep the Grands away from my special proto types. The will get some for Christmas. Complete with a change of clothes or 2.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this helpful information.
I have never made a toy before but am joining in the challenge. Hopefully my bear will turn out to resemble yours lol xx
( BTW I have the same tablecloth LOL )


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thanks so much for posting this helpful information.
> I have never made a toy before but am joining in the challenge. Hopefully my bear will turn out to resemble yours lol xx
> ( BTW I have the same tablecloth LOL )


lol! trust you to notice my table cloth! Seriously I hope these instructions help, any problems just give me a shout and I'll try and help


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure i can do this but.. where do we get the pattern at ?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Not sure i can do this but.. where do we get the pattern at ?


http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Toy/Huggable-Bear/7972

Best Pattern on the market IMHO..


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

When I try to download it says that the file is damaged & can't be repaired.
Did anyone else have this problem?
Maybe it's my computer I have never had this problem before.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

akeehn said:


> When I try to download it says that the file is damaged & can't be repaired.
> Did anyone else have this problem?
> Maybe it's my computer I have never had this problem before.


Just tried it and it was fine for me, but then it came from my laptop, maybe different for others.

Anyone else having problems with it?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just downloaded it without problem, so maybe try again. Thanks so very much for the tutorial, Pat. It will really come in handy.
Bought the pattern a couple of months ago, can't wait to get started. Have too many open projects going so I am trying to be a good girl and finish them first, but . . . . oh . . . .boy . . . . . I am itching to get stitching!

Vicki


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Just downloaded it without problem, so maybe try again. Thanks so very much for the tutorial, Pat. It will really come in handy.
> Bought the pattern a couple of months ago, can't wait to get started. Have too many open projects going so I am trying to be a good girl and finish them first, but . . . . oh . . . .boy . . . . . I am itching to get stitching!
> 
> Vicki


Thanks Vicki, pleased it seems to be working OK now.

Now go make a bear, you know you want to!!!!!!!


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Pat these instructions are great .Just what was needed as the bear challenge gets nearer the completing stage .I think you have done an amazing job ,I certainly wouldn't know where to start to get them on the pc .
Sons don't they drive you crazy !!!! lol


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Pleased you are pleased with them Alyson  As for sons, well unless I'm chucking £5 notes at mine he's not happy


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine dosen't want fivers he wants tenners ,and he's on a good wage at the mo .He's costing a fortune to feed as well ,not satisfied with one Ribeye for tea he wants 2 ,along with all the trimmings .
Glad the youngest is a totally different kettle of fish ,and He's the one that moved out .


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. Your instructions with the pattern are clear but this is crystal clear. I have all my parts done so this is timely for me. I was putting off the assembly and thought I'd make the hoodie first....just stalling.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for that it will make all the difference in the finishing. Great !!!!!


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

akeehn said:


> When I try to download it says that the file is damaged & can't be repaired.
> Did anyone else have this problem?
> Maybe it's my computer I have never had this problem before.


The notification is from adobe reader. I am still having problems. Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

Gypsycream - you may not be computer savvy, but my goodness your in a league on your own with these wonderful bears.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

akeehn said:


> akeehn said:
> 
> 
> > When I try to download it says that the file is damaged & can't be repaired.
> ...


Can you email me and I'll send you a Word Document, may work for you.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

when my Son was going to down load the pattern it said it could damage his computer he down loaded the pattern and his computer is alright


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you soooo much for these pictorial instructions! Confirms that I wouldn't have been able to do it without them  Actually, it was comforting just to SEE the body parts unstuffed ... I got to laughing so hard last night trying to explain the "road kill" remark to my DH :shock:


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

I just finished one of your bears done with Lion Brand which has 64 yards. I did find it necessary to buy a fourth ball. Since I didn't have these wonderful assembly photos I put the ear fabric center seam to back seam since it seemed to curve better. The bear turned out so beautifully I've ordered enough yarn to make 3 more. 

What is the difference between the 'need a hug bear' and the other bear pattern?

Nancy in FL


----------



## cindy moss (May 2, 2012)

I have just printed off the assembly instructions for Gypsy Creams bears. My printer has a 'print multiple pages per sheet' facility. I have mansged 6 sheets of paper, 4 pages per sheet & it is still very clear. Hope this helps.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## cindy moss (May 2, 2012)

Just posted this but not sure where it went!
I downloaded the assembly instructions for the bears on only 6 sheets of paper. My printer has a 'print multiple pages per sheet setting'.I have 4 pages of instructions per sheet & they are still readable. Hope this helps.


----------



## cindy moss (May 2, 2012)

Oops........just duplicated message!! Silly me.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks so much. When I am ready to knit my bear, I'm sure this will be helpful.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Knancy said:


> I just finished one of your bears done with Lion Brand which has 64 yards. I did find it necessary to buy a fourth ball. Since I didn't have these wonderful assembly photos I put the ear fabric center seam to back seam since it seemed to curve better. The bear turned out so beautifully I've ordered enough yarn to make 3 more.
> 
> What is the difference between the 'need a hug bear' and the other bear pattern?
> 
> Nancy in FL


lol trying to work out just how you put the ears together, no matter as long as they look like ears.

The Need a Hug bear is bigger and fatter, has coordinating yarn for his muzzle, ears and paw pads, his hands and feet are a lot bigger like he has lots more growing to do, just all around more chunky.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank You. Those are wonderful instructions!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you so much - I have been having trouble with the head and visualizing now I can see how to do it I admire you and your capabilities. I have found the eyelash yarn to be very challenging. Probably should have started with a different yarn.


----------



## mootie (Oct 18, 2011)

You ladies are reeling me in on these Bears. I haven't knit any type of toy pattern, but these Bears are so adorable; I am getting the urge.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great info. I'm going to have to get the pattern and try it now.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I do Akeehn! But my server is slow.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow!!! This is great. The instructions are really clear. I have bought a lot of knitting patterns over the internet and not only was your pattern the most reasonably priced but to have access to you the designer for any questions or assistance is amazing. We certainly are getting our money's worth with you. Thank you. Kathy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Ahhh you all say the sweetest of things


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That was amazing... hmm I've seen that bear before... LOL
Was this your 'Huggable Bear'? just so adorable... I will be starting mine today.. I'm getting so excited.. I'm glad you put this together for us.. so much work for you... we are all very greatful...


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

HI GYPSYCREAM, HOW WONDERFUL OF YOU TO TAKE YOUR TIOME AND KNOWLEDGE TO SHOW US HOW TOMDO THIS. THANK YOU EVER SO MUCH YOUR KNITTING FRIEND SANDI67


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

You are very welcome ladies, I enjoyed doing it. Just wish my computer skills were better lol! A page per part was a bit much lol!


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you for taking the time to do this, it will make it so much easier to do when I finally have the time. christine


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, thank you Pat! I now see what I did wrong with my muzzle. I am working on my second (NOT gigantic) now and was going to "fool around" with the muzzle myself, but now I know EXACTLY what I did wrong. Thank you! You really are the best!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Oh, thank you Pat! I now see what I did wrong with my muzzle. I am working on my second (NOT gigantic) now and was going to "fool around" with the muzzle myself, but now I know EXACTLY what I did wrong. Thank you! You really are the best!


Well Amy I couldn't see anything wrong with your muzzle, but you are very welcome. Looking forwards to seeing your new bear  Just love your Big Bear, I think he's wonderful. Now cough, just how much filling did he take???


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Are we all going to post our bears on May 31st?


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

This is what I meant when I said "Professional" doing!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Gypsycream - all I have to do now is buy the pattern  something I have been planning to do for a while.
They are just so cute.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I can't believe I just bought this pattern with all the wip's I have to finish. But, expecting a new great granddaughter in August, so what else could I do. Thanks so much, Pat. Will join the KAL as soon as I can.
Betty


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Windbeam yes all the bears are to be posted on 31st May hopefully . It will be a massive teddy bears picnic ,140ish at my last count ,and there are more joining in daily


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you very much for these construction instructions. I may or may not need them, but, am glad to have them. 
thanks for taking the time to show us how !


----------



## vlau3 (May 4, 2011)

love the instruction, Thank you very much , Gypsycream


Gypsycream said:


> Not sure if this is going to work. I'm trying to attach a file with photographic instruction to help when it comes to create your bear.
> 
> Please don't print these instruction off unless you have plenty of printer ink available  It would probably be best if you bookmark this thread and read direction from your PC


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you, thank you for these amazing instructions! It's just as if you were sitting there showing us how to make the bear come alive! One question I have is, can you attach the arms and legs in such a way that they can move so the bear can stand as well as sit?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow , the turnout is great! Think my eyes are not in the right place. Just read the complete instructions and Oops! At least they are on the front of the head.


----------



## ddlw44 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the help. I am making one that has fur really a lot of it can't wait to see it when done. Hope I can find the stitches. Love this pattern. Love the extra help. Donna


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you Pat! I downloaded and saved!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pictorial instructions. I am back on line afer two weeks waiting for a hookup at the cabin. I am in the middle of the Need a Hug Bear(one of 4 for the grandchildren). These make a lot of sense and will come in so handy when I start to sew him up. They are so timely. I am so enjoying the pattern, it is so easy to follow. You are so talented GypsyCream and creative. Thanks for sharing. My DH is also enjoying the bear, asking what each part is going to be. I spent today knitting on the deck watching the wildlife on the lake and the birds in the feeders. I just need to do the other leg and the arms and i willl be ready to sew him up. I am anxious to start the rest. I did not know about the KAL. Which bear is it for?
Thank yhou
Judy


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for the instructions makes it so much easier to complete the bear.Never made a toy before.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Thank you, thank you for these amazing instructions! It's just as if you were sitting there showing us how to make the bear come alive! One question I have is, can you attach the arms and legs in such a way that they can move so the bear can stand as well as sit?


I suppose you could stitch the legs to the underside of the body, may be a bit fiddly to do though.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks for the pictorial instructions. I am back on line afer two weeks waiting for a hookup at the cabin. I am in the middle of the Need a Hug Bear(one of 4 for the grandchildren). These make a lot of sense and will come in so handy when I start to sew him up. They are so timely. I am so enjoying the pattern, it is so easy to follow. You are so talented GypsyCream and creative. Thanks for sharing. My DH is also enjoying the bear, asking what each part is going to be. I spent today knitting on the deck watching the wildlife on the lake and the birds in the feeders. I just need to do the other leg and the arms and i willl be ready to sew him up. I am anxious to start the rest. I did not know about the KAL. Which bear is it for?
> Thank yhou
> Judy


Your knitting arena sounds so lovely and peaceful, wish I was there with you lol! The KAL started off with Huggable but its for any bear now, who could chose just one bear?


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

I have bought this popular pattern and am so thankful to Gypsycream for doing this. I have several great-grands and I know what they're getting for Christmas. May I ask what brand of eyelash wool/yarn and where it can be purchased. Also where to obtain the eyes and safety nose. Hope this isn't asking too much of your time.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Erma said:


> I have bought this popular pattern and am so thankful to Gypsycream for doing this. I have several great-grands and I know what they're getting for Christmas. May I ask what brand of eyelash wool/yarn and where it can be purchased. Also where to obtain the eyes and safety nose. Hope this isn't asking too much of your time.


Seems you have a lot of knitting ahead of you!! Its hard for me to advise about fur/eyelash yarns or where to get eyes from because I'm based in the UK and our brands are probably not available to you.

I know a lot of ladies use a Red Heart fun fur and I think Lion Brand do one. My advise is to check on Ebay and see what is available, try to find a shortish eyelash, you don't want to have AmyKnits head ache lol!


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much anyway.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Pat, its a great help.


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

I went onto Jo Ann's site and found the Lion Brand Fun Fur on sale for $1 less on each ball. It has 64 yds a ball and I needed about 3 1/2 balls.

Nancy in FL


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Erma said:
> 
> 
> > I have bought this popular pattern and am so thankful to Gypsycream for doing this. I have several great-grands and I know what they're getting for Christmas. May I ask what brand of eyelash wool/yarn and where it can be purchased. Also where to obtain the eyes and safety nose. Hope this isn't asking too much of your time.
> ...


Right now I am using Yarn Bee brand from Hobby Lobby. It is their Haute Fur Wild. I won't say the color since I am in the KAL. I was in a hurry when I bought it and just read 3(did not see the 50gm skeins). The Hobby Lobby is in 100 gm skeins so hopping to get 2 bears from the yarn. I am at the cabin and 5 hours away from my Hobby Lobby. I do have a WalMart with yarn an hour away so will be getting some Fun Fur for at least one of the 5 bears I will be making. When I get back home and to a printer i will be buying the rest of GypsyCreams patterns. They are so cute and so easy to follow and knit. I love seeing all the different types of yarn used and the finished product. I need to get off KP and back to knitting my bear.
The brar KAL was such a good idea. I am on page 23 in reading the posts.


----------



## mootie (Oct 18, 2011)

Have you thought of using the plastic joints that doll makers use?I think they would work, and make your bears arms and legs moveable. Here is a link you can check out. http://www.nationalartcraft.com/subcategory.asp?gid=8&cid=194&scid=534


mzmom1 said:


> Thank you, thank you for these amazing instructions! It's just as if you were sitting there showing us how to make the bear come alive! One question I have is, can you attach the arms and legs in such a way that they can move so the bear can stand as well as sit?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Now thats great shopping...... I thought my yarn @ $2.50 was a great deal... I'll need to go look at the Joanne site... thanks for the tip.



Knancy said:


> I went onto Jo Ann's site and found the Lion Brand Fun Fur on sale for $1 less on each ball. It has 64 yds a ball and I needed about 3 1/2 balls.
> 
> Nancy in FL


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I remember seeing something someone posted about the purl side of her huggable bear looking better than the knit side. I just finished my bear's body and my purl side looks better too. I am using fun fur. What side are you using for the outside of your bear? Is there anything I can do to make my knit side look fluffier? Thank you


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Kajacee said:


> I remember seeing something someone posted about the purl side of her huggable bear looking better than the knit side. I just finished my bear's body and my purl side looks better too. I am using fun fur. What side are you using for the outside of your bear? Is there anything I can do to make my knit side look fluffier? Thank you


If the fur looks better on the purl side/wrong side, use that side. This is a bear, its going to create itself


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you. I wasn't sure if I was doing it incorrectly. Both sides look good but the purl side is better. It is going quickly and your pattern is really well written. I am going to buy the patterns for hug a bear and pocket bear soon. Have a great day!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Kajacee said:


> Thank you. I wasn't sure if I was doing it incorrectly. Both sides look good but the purl side is better. It is going quickly and your pattern is really well written. I am going to buy the patterns for hug a bear and pocket bear soon. Have a great day!


So pleased we've sorted that. Thank you for your support


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

Did i inspire this Pat (tongue in cheek lol) i can do it easy now x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jeanie_girluk said:


> Did i inspire this Pat (tongue in cheek lol) i can do it easy now x


lol! no really you didn't Jeanie

:roll: Seriously I just thought it would be easier for folk to see rather than try to read and imagine.

I've tried to put it on Ravelry for anyone on there to download but for some reason they keep deleting it saying its not a pattern! Give up!!


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> jeanie_girluk said:
> 
> 
> > Did i inspire this Pat (tongue in cheek lol) i can do it easy now x
> ...


im sure it will help a lot of people wish i had had this when i first tried to make my first bear


----------



## bevbill-1948 (Jul 27, 2011)

i cannot download either, but i cannot download too many off the girls pattern anyway for some reason bev


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

bevbill-1948 said:


> i cannot download either, but i cannot download too many off the girls pattern anyway for some reason bev


Here is the Craftsy link, it may work better.

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Toy/Making-up-instructions-for-your-bears/14738

It maybe something missing on your PC, something you need to open this type of file.


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

For folks who are looking for eyes, noses, joints, I bought mine from an Ebay store called glasseyes.com


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

Yippee!!!! I went to the download and finally, now, I understand how to put the head together!!!! Thank you so much. ginger ps Without the body parts, my 2nd bear's's head looked a bit like a hedgehog....actually he was kind of cute!!!! My first one's head was more monkey-ish. Can't wait to do the third!!! ginger


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

iS Bearing the latest attraction for knitters? So many of you seem to be doing it? 2


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

lee.cindy said:


> For folks who are looking for eyes, noses, joints, I bought mine from an Ebay store called glasseyes.com


I bought mine from AC Moore(formerly Ben Franklin). A package of 4 pr. of eyes cost .99


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> jeanie_girluk said:
> 
> 
> > Did i inspire this Pat (tongue in cheek lol) i can do it easy now x
> ...


Re Ravelry - that's why I don't like Ravelry!


----------



## mslittlebear (Aug 10, 2012)

Before I buy these instructions, is the bear something a bigger can do and are they knit with circular needles? I know all the basics, knit, purl, increase, decrease, bind off, yarn over, but that's about it. Nothing too complicated. Thanks for the help. Love the bears and what fun to make clothes for them! 

Carol


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Gypsycreams bears ae easy as the instructions are explained so well. They are knit on straight needles or on circulars but not in a circle. They have to be stitched together but if you use any of the fuzzy yarns you can't see a messy job of stitching. Also be sure to download the free assembling instructions. It will make everything so much easier. I have all her patterns and working on a huggable bear at the moment in pink polar that I got through Yarn Paradise. I also have made 4 Need a Hug for the GD's. It is a bigger bear but still just as easy to do following the instructions.
There are some who have adapted the pattern and made everything with circulars to minimize the sewing, but I am not that good when it comes to changing patterns.


----------



## mslittlebear (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply. I'm a little nervous when they don't give the instructions because I bought a pattern, but can't do it, so a little gunshy. Love the bears. I am a beginner, so hopefully I can do it.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

I love love love your bears. I hope to get up the courage to make one soon!

Thanks for sharing.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Just bought the pattern after looking at your tutorial for making bear and I was so impressed with the look of your bear, I just had to go and buy the pattern...thank u, going to make them for my grandchildren for Christmas...


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Definitely bookmarking this so I can make a bear one day. I'm very visual so this is extremely helpful


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I know this is an older topic but I am in the middle of making my first bear. (Need a Hug) I too realized the 'wrong' side looked better. For the body you could always use the better looking side, but for the limbs the other side would have the stocking stithes inside out. So I took a 'slicker' brush and brushed out my bear limbs. It made it look as good as the purl side!
A slicker brush is a wire brush used on dogs.
Julia


----------



## CindyD (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for the download, I purchased your pattern and haven't tried it yet but I am anxious to. New member, Cindy D. from Ma.


----------

